# Consistency Slingshot



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! I am here again, these days I am free and I can shoot a little bit more.

I have 2 new videos, this time nothing fun, or with music or with jumps  the fun video will arrive very soon!!

This time i wanted to show you, how I shot normally when I am relaxed, I put different sized targets in front of the catch box and I try to hit it as many times as I can. Consistency is the most important part for me.

For the first video I used the target that Leon13 sent to me, It was 2" originally but I trimmed the outside and I made 1"3/4.

For the second just a piece of leather, size of a quarter.

The videos are long, and boring!  I tried to make them shorter as possible.

Take care everybody, have a nice weekend!

Volp


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Realy nice shooting bud


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Cavolo che mira!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is mighty fine shooting Volp .... but it makes me feel totally inadequate!!!! Maybe you could just purposely miss about every other shot so the rest of us will not feel so bad!!!! :rofl: :wave: :thumbsup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Realy nice shooting bud


Thanks a lot my friend!



Widget said:


> Cavolo che mira!!!!


Occhio da cecchino 

Ciao


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> That is mighty fine shooting Volp .... but it makes me feel totally inadequate!!!! Maybe you could just purposely miss about every other shot so the rest of us will not feel so bad!!!! :rofl: :wave: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 :rofl: You can always make smile!!

Thanks a lot Charles

Volp


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Charles found the right words to describe my dilemma..

Why don't you just shoot blindfolded?

..seems just fair to me 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Claro... como no le vas a pegar si tiras siempre con los ojos abiertos. Great...great shooting as always!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Charles found the right words to describe my dilemma..
> 
> Why don't you just shoot blindfolded?
> 
> ...


  Hi my friend!

Blindfolded.....mmmm I think my fingers would suffer a lot of hits! hahah

Thanks!!

Volp



sharp eye said:


> Claro... como no le vas a pegar si tiras siempre con los ojos abiertos. Great...great shooting as always!


  Gracias Sharp eye!

Take care

Volp


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup well my friend you just provied a old saying..the more you practice the better you get.. ..that's it in a nut shell ~~practice..practice..practice..

Very well done my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

What slingshot are you using in these videos? it is so accurate :rofl:

please talk some more in your videos, you have a very pleasant accent when you speak.

nice shooting.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Yup well my friend you just provied a old saying..the more you practice the better you get.. ..that's it in a nut shell ~~practice..practice..practice..
> 
> Very well done my friend..~AKAOldmiser


You said right Oldmiser! In my life I always believed that hard work is the best way to get results.

Thanks my friend, I always enjoy to read your comments!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

gonene1 said:


> What slingshot are you using in these videos? it is so accurate :rofl:
> 
> please talk some more in your videos, you have a very pleasant accent when you speak.
> 
> nice shooting.


....and I thought "it is better if I don't talk to much because my accent is very strange!" hahaha :rofl:

Take care bud

Volp


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Mighty fine shooting buddy!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Pablo it's hard for your videos to get boring when people get to watch such a great example of how great shooting is supposed to be done but maybe you could miss once in a while :banghead: :banghead: ,i'm just kidding brother have a good one hope you and your wife are well


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bella Volp! A sniper.....cheers! When and if you come back here I have some targets to propose you....lol!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

bigron said:


> Pablo it's hard for your videos to get boring when people get to watch such a great example of how great shooting is supposed to be done but maybe you could miss once in a while :banghead: :banghead: ,i'm just kidding brother have a good one hope you and your wife are well


Thanks a lot my Friend! :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Bob Fionda said:


> Bella Volp! A sniper.....cheers! When and if you come back here I have some targets to propose you....lol!


  I look forward to it

Grazie Bob!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Are you a robot?

but seriously, mighty fine shooting there Volp, keep the videos coming they're never boring :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I would have to have a buddy hiding in the bushes with a .22 to fake that kinda shooting. WOW, Thanks for setting the BAR high....wow, just wow.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Creakyboy said:


> Are you a robot?
> 
> but seriously, mighty fine shooting there Volp, keep the videos coming they're never boring :thumbsup:


I will try to keep them coming! :naughty:



chuckduster01 said:


> I would have to have a buddy hiding in the bushes with a .22 to fake that kinda shooting. WOW, Thanks for setting the BAR high....wow, just wow.


It could be a idea! hahahah

I am happy that you liked the video!

Thanks Chuckduster01


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Que Buena puntaria amigo! Irle a las competencias, no? Go to one of the tournaments, no? Felizitaciones.

What a good shot my friend!

I really like the target too.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Que Buena puntaria amigo! Irle a las competencias, no? Go to one of the tournaments, no? Felizitaciones.
> 
> What a good shot my friend!
> 
> I really like the target too.


Gracias!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*I've been shooting every day now for years -- why can't I shoot like that?!*


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> *I've been shooting every day now for years -- why can't I shoot like that?!*


I am sure that You can! 

Take care

Volp


----------

